# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  У людей "Консультант Плюс", а у нас-"Консультант PAN"

## Руслан Шумилов

> В СИНЕЙ тетрадке при обсуждении тем об авансе и задатке, Договоре и прочем, в чём многие из нас разбираются, как свинья в апельсинах, родилось предложение-создать темку для этого отдельную  в Инкубаторе.
> 
> Отвечать на каверзный вопросы с юридической подоплекой любезно созласился сам Паша PAN.


 :Ok: 

*Cvetok-030303*, Весело...
Я на сегодня свадьбу не брал, так как завтра работаю - молодожены венчаются, свадьба в два, выезжать в 12:00, проснуться и собраться - в общем отдыхаю.
Была ситуация, когда тоже взял заказ, получил задаток, отказывал всем звонящим, мол занят. За два дня до свадьбы звонят молодожены, мол в кафе им настойчиво посоветовали другую тамаду, так что вы свободны, и когда вы вернёте аванс?
Папру мгновений от выше сказанного я дар речи потерял. И без работы остался и задаток верни.
Пришлось сказать, что так дела не делаются, я отказывался от других предложений, отказал московской свадьбе (так и было на самом деле), где мог заработать в десять раз больше, вы при этом спрашиваете задаток? Хорошо, звоните завтра, я вам его верну.
Правда так не позвонили, ни на следующий день ни позже. Аванс не забирали.

----------


## PAN

> Пришлось сказать, что так дела не делаются, я отказывался от других предложений, отказал московской свадьбе (так и было на самом деле), где мог заработать в десять раз больше, вы при этом спрашиваете задаток? Хорошо, звоните завтра, я вам его верну.
> Правда так не позвонили, ни на следующий день ни позже. Аванс не забирали.


Ребятки, не путайте два совершенно разных понятия - аванс и задаток...

Аванс - это сумма предоплаты, выплаченная заказчиком до начала выполнения работ...

Задаток - это способ и средство обеспечения обязательства... и регулируется СОВСЕМ другими нормами...

В силу Закона (и российского и любого иного на постсоветском пространстве...) задаток  не позволяет сторонам избежать исполнения обязательств, предусмотренных договором...

В силу Закона, в том случае, если Заказчик без уважительной причины отказывается от договора и услуг исполнителя, то сумма задатка в остается у исполнителя в полном объеме...
В том случае, если Исполнитель без уважительной причины отказывается от договора и исполнения работ по договору - Заказчик вправе требовать от Исполнителя ДВОЙНОЙ суммы задатка...

Если же в договоре фигурирует аванс - это ниШто... Т.е. никаких последствий... Отдал и все...

*Руслан Шумилов*, *Cvetok-030303*

К слову - это лишнее слово в пользу того, что договор все же надо заключать, хоть и усеченный, хоть и хитрозакрученный, но письменный...
Да просто закамуфлированный под расписку, но в двух экземплярах - дескать я, такой-то, получил от молодожена такого-то сто (тышшу, двадцать тышш...) рублёв *в качестве задатка* за проведение торжества такого-то числа по такому-то адресу...

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> К слову - это лишнее слово в пользу того, что договор все же надо заключать, хоть и усеченный, хоть и хитрозакрученный, но письменный...
> Да просто закамуфлированный под расписку, но в двух экземплярах - дескать я, такой-то, получил от молодожена такого-то сто (тышшу, двадцать тышш...) рублёв в качестве задатка за проведение торжества такого-то числа по такому-то адресу...


Спасибо большое...сама уже не раз об этом думала..вот бы вы мне помогли этот самый договор правильно составить!!!!Буду вам очень благодарна!!!!а может у кого то есть уже такой договор????Помогите оень хочется иметь бумажку...как говориться без бумажки ты букашка а с бумажкой человек!!!!

----------


## PAN

> вот бы вы мне помогли этот самый договор правильно составить!!!


Можно, но тока совместными усилиями...
Вариант такой - расписываешь суть договора - т.е. кто кому и чего обещает, а я привожу в надлежащую форму...

Пойми - просто лень сидеть и выдумывать обязанности тамады...

Уверен, что у кого нибудь есть и готовый договор, но рекомендовать не смогу... Как правило это за уши притянутые договора подряда, скачанные из интернета... С точки зрения юртехники это выглядит как попытка ремонтировать самолет по инструкции к трактору МТЗ-80... Не скажу на 100%, но пока ВСЕ договора, которые видел у ведущих, похожи на приведенный пример...
Нужно помнить, что договор создается для двух первоочередных целей - 1. Привлечь клиента солидностью и создать у того иллюзию, что договор призван защищать именно ЕГО интересы... 2. Договор несомненно должен защищать интересы обеих сторон, но уж коли он создается ведущим, то пусть в первую очередь защищает интересы именно ведущего... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Уверен, что у кого нибудь есть и готовый договор, но рекомендовать не смогу... _Как правило это за уши притянутые договора подряда, скачанные из интернета_... С точки зрения юртехники это выглядит как попытка ремонтировать самолет по инструкции к трактору МТЗ-80... Не скажу на 100%, но пока ВСЕ договора, которые видел у ведущих, похожи на приведенный пример...


Паш, поколдуй над *этим*, если есть время и желание...пожалуйста... :Derisive: 
http://files.mail.ru/ISGSXD

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> Можно, но тока совместными усилиями..


ДОГОВОРИДИСЬ....НАВОЯЮ....И ВАМ СКИНУ...А ТАМ ВМЕСТЕ ПОКУМЕКАЕМ!!!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВЧИВОСТЬ!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Паш, поколдуй над этим,


Таня, скачал, в понедельник посмотрю... :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Паш, поколдуй над этим,


Таня... В принципе наколдовал, и довольно интересно получается... Ты завтра до обеда сильно занята???
Если время найдешь - стукнись в скайп, обсудим кой-чО...  Просто хотелось бы знать - насколько некоторые моменты принципиальны... И есть еще пара предложений - одно уже ввел без спросу, а вот второе нуно обсудить...

----------


## PAN

> ДОГОВОРИДИСЬ....НАВОЯЮ....И ВАМ СКИНУ...А ТАМ ВМЕСТЕ ПОКУМЕКАЕМ!!!!!


И хде, и што???... :Meeting: 





> Паш, поколдуй над этим,


Таня, приколдовал до упора, куды девать будем???
Может сразу сделать темку и порассуждать кучно???
Из практики знаю, что любая деятельность требует как минимум три-четыре варианта договора... Это зависит и от условий, и от внутренних ограничений...
Кроме того есть возможные дополнения, но это "для смелых"...)))

Да и обязательно пойдут вопросы, на которые нужно будет ответить...
В результате у тебя будет еще одна нужная отдельная тема, в которую можно макать новичкков... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> В результате у тебя будет еще одна нужная отдельная тема, в которую можно макать новичкков.


Где-то такая тема уже была, нужно порыться и девочки выставляли образцы своих договоров.
А вообще и мне это очень интересно, но я не знаю с чего начинать составление договора.
И стоит ли его составлять, если его ничем заверить нельзя? В смысле, я не ЧП и печати у меня нет.

----------


## PAN

> стоит ли его составлять, если его ничем заверить нельзя? В смысле, я не ЧП и печати у меня нет.


Ира, договор не обязательно заверяется печатью...

Не буду лезть в украинское законодательство, но уверен, что там будет то же самое, хоть и другими словами...
Разложу вопрос  на основании российского...Итак, Гражданский Кодекс РФ, выдержки...



> Статья 158. Форма сделок
> 1. Сделки совершаются устно или в письменной форме (простой или нотариальной).





> Статья 160. Письменная форма сделки
> 1. Сделка в письменной форме должна быть совершена путем составления документа, выражающего ее содержание и подписанного лицом или лицами, совершающими сделку, или должным образом уполномоченными ими лицами.





> Статья 161. Сделки, совершаемые в простой письменной форме
> 1. Должны совершаться в простой письменной форме, за исключением сделок, требующих нотариального удостоверения:
> 1) сделки юридических лиц между собой и с гражданами;
> 2) сделки граждан между собой на сумму, превышающую не менее чем в десять раз установленный законом минимальный размер оплаты труда, а в случаях, предусмотренных законом, - независимо от суммы сделки.





> Статья 162. Последствия несоблюдения простой письменной формы сделки
> 1. Несоблюдение простой письменной формы сделки лишает стороны права в случае спора ссылаться в подтверждение сделки и ее условий на свидетельские показания, но не лишает их права приводить письменные и другие доказательства.
> 2. В случаях, прямо указанных в законе или в соглашении сторон, несоблюдение простой письменной формы сделки влечет ее недействительность.


К договорам возмездного оказания услуг (в т.ч. и к договорам тамадей...))) по умолчанию и по закону применяются положения, регулирующие договор подряда...



> Статья 702. Договор подряда
> 1. По договору подряда одна сторона (подрядчик) обязуется выполнить по заданию другой стороны (заказчика) определенную работу и сдать ее результат заказчику, а заказчик обязуется принять результат работы и оплатить его.


Где здесь требования быть предпринимателем и иметь печать???

Вот всегда привожу один и тот же пример - позвала ты соседа дядю Васю и попросила покрасить забор... Дядя Вася покрасил - ты отблагодарила его бАтылкой водки... Никто никому ничо не должен, всем хорошо...
Предположим, что забор у тебя большой... И бутылкой не обойдешься... И краску обещал предоставить сам дядя Вася... И так далее - еще куча условностей... Короче - с тебя деньги в сумме, "не менее чем в десять раз установленный законом минимальный размер оплаты труда", и дядя Вася обещает все сделать как надо...
Тут и приходит на помощь договор... С одной стороны чтобы дядя Вася с этими деньгами не ушел преспокойно в запоюшку, а был обязан заборчик покрасить как следует... Ну и чтобы ты дядю Васю не кинула по окончании работ и не потребовала за эти деньги покрасить еще и дом сверху до низу......)))

А вот когда дядя Вася оборзеет и откроет фирму по покраске заборов - вот тогда он будет ЧП и с печатью...
Но закон не запрещает ему красить заботы и получить свою бутылку, не имея оной...)))

Вопрос налогообложения - важен, но в данном случае никакого отношения к делу не имеет, ибо подлежит рассмотрению особо...

----------


## PAN

> Где-то такая тема уже была, нужно порыться и девочки выставляли образцы своих договоров.


Гм... Наверное где нибудь и есть... Я однажды что-то пытался донести, но толку не было... В той теме или нет - не знаю... Но своего варианта я там не показывал, т.к. до сего раза даже не делал...)))
Могу точно сказать только одно - если там не было меня или Олега МОРО, а весь процесс свелся к выставлению образцов - то можно не искать...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ...Итак, Гражданский Кодекс РФ, выдержки...


Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!
Я все в ворде скопировал.

----------


## Курица

> Таня, приколдовал до упора, куды девать будем???
> Может сразу сделать темку и порассуждать кучно???
> Из практики знаю, что любая деятельность требует как минимум три-четыре варианта договора... Это зависит и от условий, и от внутренних ограничений...
> Кроме того есть возможные дополнения, но это "для смелых"...)))
> 
> Да и обязательно пойдут вопросы, на которые нужно будет ответить...
> В результате у тебя будет еще одна нужная отдельная тема, в которую можно макать новичкков...


ой, Паш, ВСЁ так хорошо начиналось :Taunt: , а закончилось словом "макать"
Сначала я подумала, что это значит "топить"  :Taunt: , а потом успокоилась, ИБО поняла, что ты имел в виду вот это:
[IMG]http://*********su/462713m.jpg[/IMG] 
Хоть я и собачница, и котов у меня не было, но из детства вспомнила, что именно так, вроде, макая носом в блюдце с молоком, учат маленьких котят (читай=новичков в деле)...
думаю, это очень хорошее предложение.
И такая темка, наверное, может быть открыта, так как будет востребованной многими, тем более что опытный 
*PAN* объяснил доходчиво, что 



> Из практики знаю, что любая деятельность требует как минимум три-четыре варианта договора... Это зависит и от условий, и от внутренних ограничений...
> Кроме того есть возможные дополнения, но это "для смелых"...)))
> Да и обязательно пойдут вопросы, на которые нужно будет ответить...


Давай,Паш, если ты не против быть нашим Главным Консультантом по Договорным И Иным Юр. Вопросам... 
Есть в Инете "Консультант-Плюс", а в Инкубаторе будет "Консультант-PAN" :Grin:  Как тебе эта идея? :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> Есть в Инете "Консультант-Плюс", а в Инкубаторе будет "Консультант-PAN" Как тебе эта идея?


*Танюш*, хорошая идея  :Ok:  Давай создадим такую тему  :Yes4:

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> И хде, и што???...


Паш прости...сейчас некогда...институт...экзамены...сессия...и свадьбы...а еще самое дорогое семья..так что вот загляну в 12 ночи на 5 сек и все...освобожусь и все сделаю...сейчас дописываю курсовую....

----------


## PAN

> Давай,Паш, если ты не против


Конечно не против... Для этого и существует, по большому счету, этот форум...





> освобожусь и все сделаю...сейчас дописываю курсовую....


Пока соберешься - мы уже тут диссертацию напишем...)))

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> Пока соберешься - мы уже тут диссертацию напишем...)))


Вот и замечательно...видите уже и тему очень нужную открываете!!!класс!!!!Павел у меня вопрос к вам такой...подскажите!!!!! Видите ли мне надо в январе выходить на работу из декретного отпуска....но не очень то хочется...так как сейчас заработок больше за свадьбу чем на работе основной за месяц....Но я слышала. что можно написать заявление по уходу за ребенком до 7 лет....стаж идет...а место не сохраняется и конечно нет выплат денежных...Правда ли это????Я работаю в министерстве образования.....

----------


## PAN

> я слышала. что можно написать заявление по уходу за ребенком до 7 лет....стаж идет...а место не сохраняется и конечно нет выплат денежных...Правда ли это???


Нет, не правда...
Кроме того, чтобы успокоить, поясню - понятие непрерывного стажа уже изъято из законодательства...

И давайте на "ты"... а то у меня голова закипит - кому выкать, кому низя...




> Я работаю в министерстве образования.....


Не завидую...)))  Может и стОит подумать над неизбежность изменений???
Регистрируется ИП, делается печать, стаж идет, пенсионные и страховые оплачиваются самостоятельно, медицинская страховка есть... А когда придет пора подавать декларацию о доходах - надеваются старые джинсы, в глазах - тоска, а в лист доходов - нули - типа деятельности не велось, а на страховые взносы муж денег дал...)))
И поверь - это будет уже совсем другая жизнь...
Но никого плохому не учу, тока рассуждаю... вслух... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> пенсионные и страховые оплачиваются самостоятельно


У меня другой вопрос.
Есть ли такой закон, чтобы можно было самостоятельно платить пенсионные взносы, не открывая ЧП, чтобы обеспечить себе хотя бы минимальную пенсию, стаж работы у меня небольшой, а всё потому что 15 лет своей трудовой деятельности я просто подарила одному ЧП. Так получилось  :Meeting: 

Мы тут немного начали обсуждать такие вопросы  :Blush2:  но я думаю наша Курочка всё перенесёт куда нужно, когда будет открыта соответствующая тема.

----------


## PAN

> У меня другой вопрос.
> Есть ли такой закон, чтобы можно было самостоятельно платить пенсионные взносы, не открывая ЧП


В России - есть... :Yes4:  По Украине не скажу - но вероятнее все го тоже... Пошукай в инете, а лучшезайди в отделение пенсионного фонда по месту жительства (наверняка и знакомые есть...) и спроси... Тока не ходи к адвокатам... :Grin:  Дело в том, что адвокатов, специализирующихся на социалке, попросту не существует... а значит ты попадешь к такому, кто всю жизнь работает например с административными правонарушениями, но он же не сможет отказаться от халявы, а потому с удовольствием возьмет с тебя свои 30 евро, наговорит кучу умностей (мы это умеем...))) и в результате не даст ничего применимого... :Yes4: 





> а всё потому что 15 лет своей трудовой деятельности я просто подарила одному ЧП. Так получилось


А в суд???

----------


## Славина

> А в суд???


 :Vah:   :No2:   :Grin:  Дело в том, что я вела все дела этого ЧП, уж если капнут, то и меня тоже, наверное..
Хотя, пока я вела дела, всё было хорошо, как только я его оставила, по причине того, что он не хотел меня официально оформлять, я ушла, итог-нет больше ни ЧП, ни точки.

За разъяснения по взносам спасибо, я как-то узнавала про это, но на тот момент такого закона у нас не было принято.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ира, в пенсионный точно можно. У нас 1 музыкант платил без ЧП.

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> надеваются старые джинсы, в глазах - тоска,


спасибо большое....значит так и поступим... :Taunt: буду увольняться.... :Yes4:

----------


## Татка Натка

> буду увольняться...


Решение важное! Я его ой как тяжело принимала, тянула до крайнего, а потом руку вверх и... Уже три года официально безработная, есть чему позавидовать - и дома видят, и заработки не в пример! Ведь чтобы с заказчиками постоянно встречаться, с работы не набегаешься, да и готовиться к теперешним мероприятиям нужно не в пример дольше. Клиент требовательный пошел :Yes4:   Так что ни минуточки не пожалела, что теперь сама по себе!

----------


## PAN

> Уже три года официально безработная, есть чему позавидовать


Но подумай, чтобы сделать и стаж и пенсию... :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Но подумай, чтобы сделать и стаж и пенсию.


Вооот и я о том же.
Я тоже официально сейчас не работаю и сижу постоянно, как на иголках, в молодости об этом не думаешь, а сейчас...
И дома всё успеваешь, и заказы работаешь, и тем не менее, стаж нужен  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

В СИНЕЙ тетрадке при обсуждении тем об авансе и задатке, Договоре и прочем, в чём многие из нас разбираются, как свинья в апельсинах, родилось предложение-создать темку для этого отдельную  в Инкубаторе.

Отвечать на каверзный вопросы с юридической подоплекой любезно созласился сам Паша PAN.

Итак, перенесу-ка я в эту темку сообщения из Синей, как вы считаете???

----------


## Славина

> Итак, перенесу-ка я в эту темку сообщения из Ситней, как вы считаете???


Считаем, что наимудрейшая наша *Курочка* сделала всё правильно  :Aga: 

А я вот нашла тему, о которой вспоминала, здесь есть примерные образцы договоров, может кому пригодится

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%E1%EE%F2%FB

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Но никого плохому не учу, тока рассуждаю... вслух...


Какие хорошие рассуждения....Они сделали толчок к действию...а то ступор какой-то был...СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> и дома видят, и заработки не в пример! Ведь чтобы с заказчиками постоянно встречаться, с работы не набегаешься, да и готовиться к теперешним мероприятиям нужно не в пример дольше.


Согласна на все 100!!!!у меня такая же ситуация...Главное семья довольна  безмерна...что я большую часть дома...И меня это устраивает...Хотя есть мечта- открыть свое агентство.... :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*PAN*, Вопрос такой: я знаю, что законодательством отменён "непрерывный" стаж. В начале своей "карьеры", я 10 лет работал педагогом, затем, по различным обстоятельствам, тружусь в культуре, но как педагог продолжаю работать по совместительству (периодически правда).
Складываются ли стаж педагога как совместителя, и если да, то как это действует, ведь в трудовой книжке не фиксируются "совмещения"?
И второй вопрос: Практически во всех регионах работники в сфере услуг (тамады к примеру), платят налоги, до нас пока как то РУКА налоговой не дошла (как говорил один чиновник БРЯНСК - СТРАНА НЕ ПУГАНЫХ КОРОВ  :Grin: ), всё вводится почти позже всех, но не вижу смысла ждать "звонка" с налоговой. Как лучше бы подойти мне к теме платить? Мои коллеги натерпелись с ЧП так, что позакрывали всё. Я слышал в этой теме, что можно это делать без ЧП. Если можно, то как? Ведь нет же образования или каких либо знаний по налогам в частности. А к адвокатам идти - имел опыт, заплатил деньги за консультацию, промучил юриста полтора часа, и всё равно конкретной, ясной информации об этом всём я не получил. Дело не в деньгах оплаченных за консультацию, а в том, что я до сих пор в неведении...
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

И спасибо всем, что подобную, деликатную тему создали в отдельном Разделе!

----------


## PAN

> В начале своей "карьеры", я 10 лет работал педагогом, затем, по различным обстоятельствам, тружусь в культуре, но как педагог продолжаю работать по совместительству (периодически правда).
> Складываются ли стаж педагога как совместителя, и если да, то как это действует, ведь в трудовой книжке не фиксируются "совмещения"?


Педстаж идет только от полной ставки, и если она таки есть - при подсчете специального стажа он будет принят...
Совместительство как правовое понятие с принятием ТК претерпело довольно серьезные изменения... Поэтому не принимайте его однозначно - здесь я по основной, здесь по совместительству... Есть две работы и они равно важны при исчислении пенсии...
По трудовой книжке вообще нужно промывать мозги всему российскому населению...
Трудовая книжка является сопутствующим ВТОРИЧНЫМ документом...))) Стаж и прочие вопросы определяются исходя из Трудового договора, и никак иначе... Если в договоре написано Музрук, а в трудовой - Концертмейстер, то будет считаться, что Музрук...
Поэтому всегда, при поступлении на работу - требуйте трудовой договор... А потом храните его как ценицу ока... Потеряете трудовую книжку - не беда... Потеряете все трудовые договоры - будет повод перед пенсией посвятить года полтора поискам в архивах...

На итого закрепим - спецстаж идет по полной ставке (полставошники в пролете...), а наличие этого стажа, да и вообще доказательство существования трудовых отношений с работодателем - только по трудовому договору...




> Я слышал в этой теме, что можно это делать без ЧП. Если можно, то как?


Если честно - то конечно лучше с ЧП... и для этого совсем не нужно иметь юридического образования... Просто немного внимательности и въедливости...)))
А без ЧП - по гражданско-правовым договорам, которые законом предусмотрены...
Делается просто (в идеале...)
Составляете с Заказчиком договор, исполняете работу, получаете деньги... А потом, будучи честным человеком и примерным гражданином, по итогам финансового года в срок до 01 мая последующего года подаете в налоговый орган по месту жительства декларацию о доходах... Там указываете, что кроме зарплаты имели дополнительный доход по разовым договорам... и платите государству 13% подоходного налога...
На вопрос - пачиму занимаетесь незаконным предпринимательством - обоснованно отвечаете, что предпринимательство есть получение регулярных доходов от конкретного вида деятельности, а у меня, мол, ни регулярности, ни конкретности... Просто люди попросили - я сделал... Но обязательно заплачу налоги... Потом... Наверное...))) 
И вот тут уже думаете - кому и сколько можно заплатить... Но никогда, слышите, никогда принародно не заявляйте, что налогов не платите- у стен есть уши, даже если эти стены виртуальные... Мы на форуме это уже неоднократно проходили...





> А к адвокатам идти - имел опыт, заплатил деньги за консультацию, промучил юриста полтора часа, и всё равно конкретной, ясной информации об этом всём я не получил. Дело не в деньгах оплаченных за консультацию, а в том, что я до сих пор в неведении...


Каждый должен заниматься своим делом...
Юристы узкоспециализированы...
Ни один юрист не знает все законы... Да и знать физически не может...
Юристы, как врачи... как музыканты - каждый для своей маленькой конкретики...
И вы скажете, что барабанщик не музыкант??? Он музыкант, но на виолончели вам вряд ли сыграет... Скрипач еще может худо бедно изобразить, но для качественного исполнения нужен виолончелист...
Надеюсь - я дал правильную картинку...

Вы просто пошли не к тому юристу... Но он, или пожадничав, или по иным причинам, не направил вас к специалисту, а решил попудрить мозги сам...)))

И все же, если на итого, я бы поделил ведущих на две большие группы...
Те, кто НЕ работает на государство или на дядю, и те, кто хочет уйти с работы - им лучше иметь ИП и печать - тут можно гнать рекламу, можно быть спокойным по крайней мере за медицинскую страховку, а это, поверьте, весьма важно...

Те, кто работает и уходить не собирается - им по большому счету ИП без особой надобности... Можно делать, а можно и не делать...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> И все же, если на итого, я бы поделил ведущих на две большие группы...
> Те, кто НЕ работает на государство или на дядю, и те, кто хочет уйти с работы - им лучше иметь ИП и печать - тут можно гнать рекламу, можно быть спокойным по крайней мере за медицинскую страховку, а это, поверьте, весьма важно...
> 
> Те, кто работает и уходить не собирается - им по большому счету ИП без особой надобности... Можно делать, а можно и не делать...


Спасибо за дельные советы :Smile3: . Благо я сейчас в декрете и пару лет еще не станет такой вопрос. Зато потом подумаю, а благодаря вашей подсказке - сделаю правильные выводы :Yes4: ...

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> к что ни минуточки не пожалела, что теперь сама по себе!


Спасибо за поддержку....она мне очень нужна...конечно ты права..что и клиенты требовательные и заказов все больше....а я еще вела все городские и республиканские мероприятия...а это значит...что могла работать и в субботу и в воскресенье и т.д. а про корпаротивы и думать не дали...там елки по школам и все это за 6 тыс. в месяц....а так сама себе начальник...сама себя поругаю...а гости похвалят!!!Мне очень нравиться моя работа...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но я слышала. что можно написать заявление по уходу за ребенком до 7 лет..


а у вас в Росии до 7 лет? у нас в Украине вроде до 6ти.Кто точно знает?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Да, у нас до 6 лет. 

А теперь кто собирается увольняться- лучше по соглашению сторон, потом на биржу, а там- открытие своего предприятия, под это получить деньги, а потом если напряг будет по налогам- то и закрыть можно. Бизнес-план, правда не свой, свой потерян, а тот, от которого я отталкивалась, я кидала Свете-Масяне. Она переделывала под Россию.

----------


## PAN

> и все это за 6 тыс. в месяц...


Ужас какой.......   Нееееееее..... Тебе действительно нужно серьезно подумать...





> а у вас в Росии до 7 лет? у нас в Украине вроде до 6ти.Кто точно знает?


Я точно знаю - в России до трех...
Далее, откуда и идут слухи - есть несколько иная форма - уход за ребенком-инвалидом - до 7  до 14 лет... Но это совсем другая история, другие основания и другие последствия...





> теперь кто собирается увольняться- лучше по соглашению сторон, потом на биржу, а там- открытие своего предприятия, под это получить деньги, а потом если напряг будет по налогам- то и закрыть можно. Бизнес-план, правда не свой, свой потерян, а тот, от которого я отталкивалась, я кидала Свете-Масяне. Она переделывала под Россию.


Упаси вас Боже идти по такому пути...
Да за те мелкие деньги, о которых идет речь - им и бизнес-план, и защиту, и тотальный контроль... Зачем оно вам надо???

Где-то расписывал пошагово и со сметой до копеечки - как и насколько дорого зарегистрировать ИП в России...
Получается - от задумки до печати дня два, ну максимум неделя и до двух тысяч русских рублей... И обязательство государства не проводить налоговых проверок в первые три (ТРИ!!!) года... И право подавать нулевую декларацию - т.е. говорить по итогам года, что дескать ничо заработать не получилось... :Meeting: 

А теперь представьте, что вы пошли через службу занятости... Да, кто-то получил премию, кто-то записал в актив ишшо одну душу... Но если через год вы принесете нулевую декларацию - значит эти люди были неправы, значит вы их подвели, значит нужно внимательно посмотреть - куда это человек дел подъемные, почему это он не стал образцовым предпринимателем...))) В любом случае - вы под очень плотным колпаком... Говорю не с потолка - долгое время плотно сотрудничал со службой занятости, в т.ч. и по конкретному вопросу регистрации свежеиспеченных предпринимателей...
Вот и подумайте - где на итого получиться дешевле... :Grin: 
Я понимаю, если решили открыть фабрику... или просто отмыть криминальные бабки... А так - никакого смысла...
Просто постарайтесь понять интерес государства, интерес чиновников - и с удивлением обнаружите, что они стараются не для вас, а для себя...
Не давайте им такого шанса...

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> Ужас какой....... Нееееееее..... Тебе действительно нужно серьезно подумать...


ой Паша.....скажу тебе  по секрету.... :Yes4: что когда я пришла и стала работать то получала вообще 3500...в месяц....и так с сентября 2007года и по октябрь 2008году..и когда я победила в конкурсе  Лучший педагог доп. образования "Сердце отдаю детям" мне подняли разряд с 7 на 12 и вот я стала получать 6 тыс...раз получила и ушла в декрет...и декретные сам понимаешь какие были с такой зарплатой...а сейчас конечно и не хочу возвращаться...а вот насчет денег в центре занятости тоже думала...тем более с весны хочу еще заняться и оформлением зала....шоколадными фонтанами...

----------


## Татка Натка

PAN, миленький, можно я тебе в личку свой договор брошу, глянешь опытным глазом, что к чему... Тут не выставляю, потому как уже где-то вешала его и чтобы посты не множить, уж лучше лично,а? Работаю с такими договорами уже около двух лет, заказчикам приятно, а светить они их не светят, просто для спокойствия.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ну я лично по такому пути прошла. И нисколько об этом не жалею. Платила по 80 грн в месяц и жила абсолютно спокойно. А закрылась только тогда, когда у нас произошли изменения по взносам в пенсионный фонд. Но так как пенсия у меня есть уже, то посчитала это лишними тратами.
Может в России все по-другому, не знаю. Но Масяня тоже тогда была довольна. В моем варианте речь не шла о дополнительных деньгах на бизнес, по которым потом надо много отчитываться. Мне выплатили всю сумму сразу, которую должны были платить в течение года. 
 Я показывала доход, но была на едином доходе, поэтому сумма налога не менялась. Это очень хороший вариант для тех, кто хочет стаж и пенсию. У меня все это есть.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Татка Натка*,и мне кинь, если не жалко.

----------


## Славина

> Татка Натка,и мне кинь, если не жалко.


*Танюш*, в этой теме я чуть раньше ссылку давала на тему "Юридическая сторона нашей работы" так там есть эти договора и Таткин, и Нади Замир, листни назад тему, пост № 29.

И вообще, я хотела бы подробнее поговорить с тобой  на эту тему как-нибудь в скайпе.

----------


## PAN

> а вот насчет денег в центре занятости тоже думала...


Не надо... Лучше займи, если не хватает...





> подняли разряд с 7 на 12 и вот я стала получать 6 тыс...


Я не буду озвучивать - скока получал, работая на минобр, скажу проще - руководители ГОУ, если не воровать, это бедные люди...)))

----------


## PAN

> можно я тебе в личку свой договор брошу,


Да... :Yes4: 

В принципе - тема и родилась из того, что задумалось объединить опыт и сделать для ведущих настоящие варианты договоров...



> Я показывала доход, но была на едином доходе, поэтому сумма налога не менялась.


В России подобная деятельность на вмененку не переходила...




> Масяня тоже тогда была довольна.


А сейчас???....

*tatiana-osinka*,  пойми, у меня нет задачи показать - кто прав, а кто нет...
Я смотрю и говорю с точки зрения юриста, это нормальная профессиональная деформация... И говорю исходя из реальностей, опыта, фактов...
Ну получилось у тебя пройти со службой занятости... Хорошо...
Давай послушаем тех, кто прошел без службы занятости... 
Я прошел без...

В любом случае - универсальных рецептов не бывает, это не пищевое отравление...)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Составляете с Заказчиком договор, исполняете работу, получаете деньги... А потом, будучи честным человеком и примерным гражданином, по итогам финансового года в срок до 01 мая последующего года подаете в налоговый орган по месту жительства декларацию о доходах... Там указываете, что кроме зарплаты имели дополнительный доход по разовым договорам... и платите государству 13% подоходного налога...


Не поверят мне тут, но за 13 лет моего тамадейства, я не составлял ни одного договора в письменном виде. Скажем, всё устно, под честное слово, как в таких ситуациях мне выплачивать?
И огромное тебе СПАСИБО за информацию!
Очень информативно.
А юрист, который мне попался, наверно пожадничал и пожалел об этом, ведь я довольно дотошный :Yes4: 




> Но никогда, слышите, никогда принародно не заявляйте,


Это я усвоил.



> Но обязательно заплачу налоги...


Дань государству, иначе я не гражданин.
Еще раз СПАСИБО!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> но была на едином доходе


ошибка- на едином налоге.

Да, сейчас наверное и у вас все поменялось... Так что мне просто повезло тогда. Я тоже без договоров работаю, но хочу попробовать. Солиднее ведь будет, да и клиентам спокойнее.

----------


## PAN

> Не поверят мне тут,


А никого и не надо заставлять...)))

Закон не содержит санкции за выполнение работ, есть санкция за неуплату налога...
Для того, чтобы привлечь Р. Шумилова за неуплату налогов по договору об оказании услуг - нужно запомнить самого Руслана, сделать копию договора, дождаться 1 мая следующего года, выяснить - подавалась ли гражданином Шумиловым декларация именно по данному договору и начислен ли налог в размере 13 % от полученного дохода... И вот если нет - только тогда можно приступить к процедуре возбуждения дела по неуплате налогов... А кому оно надо??? У тех органов, кто имеет право это сделать - и без мелочей есть чем заняться...))) Ну, конечно - в таком режиме работы нужно стараться не разбрасываться договорами и своевременно изымать их у населения...)))

----------


## PAN

> за 13 лет моего тамадейства, я не составлял ни одного договора в письменном виде. Скажем, всё устно, под честное слово,





> Я тоже без договоров работаю, но хочу попробовать. Солиднее ведь будет, да и клиентам спокойнее.


Если по уму - то да, договор нужен и свидетельство тоже не помешает...
Но здесь нужно делать выбор - что важнее - доход от свадеб или неприметность в жизни...

Позвольте снова проиллюстрирую на примере юристов, мне это ближе, а вам будет познавательно...)))

Допустим у вас есть дело... Плевое дело - нужна консультация по компенсациям при уплате коммунальных платежей...
Идти с таким в коллегию адвокатов - пижонство...))) Заплатите больше, чем эта компенсация...

А потому обращаетесь к так называемому "бесплатному" юристу - есть такие при администрациях, при различных гуманитарных центрах и т.д.
Да, у них нет квалификации, опыта, знаний... Но БЕСПЛАТНО...)))

А если ваше дело имеет большой вес и тянет на миллионы - вы будете искать профи и готовы хорошо заплатить...
Кому отдадите деньги???

Если юрист назначит встречу на улице, возле трамвайной остановки, на углу проспекта Воровского и улицы Обманутых Вкладчиком, будет выглядеть скромно и попросит аванс под честное слово - вряд ли вы ему доверитесь...

Вы пойдете искать по знакомым, по рекомендациям, по вывеске, что очень немаловажно... Если есть вывеска, если она солидная, если это отдельный офис, на стене в рамочке свидетельство, утверждающее, что фирма работает не первый день... если сам человек выглядит не дешево, даже если он в джинсах... если он предложит договор и будет готов тиснуть на него печать, если деньги берет по квитанции - уже можно кивнуть... А уж если узнаете, что офис не арендован, а в собственности - можно кивать смело, этому человеку тупо не выгодно сбегать с вашими деньгами...
У него есть нормальная практика, достаточная реклама, многолетние рекомендации и спокойное отношение к конкурентам, коими он считает только таких же как он, а остальные - так, планктон...

В вашей сфере тоже есть подобные типажи - я видел и тех, и других... Вы просто посмотрите на ситуацию выбора тамады при наличии конкуренции именно глазами Заказчика... Думаю - многое станет ясно...

----------


## Татка Натка

> ситуацию выбора тамады при наличии конкуренции именно глазами Заказчика... Думаю - многое станет ясно...


Ну вот прямо в точку! Только иногда заказчики жуть как боятся агентств (и не напрасно), полагая, что там будет дороже... А большинство из нас работает в средненьком ценовом сегменте, поэтому и вопрос о стоимости можно решать по разному. Часто люди ищут только ведущего, и тут, без сомнения важно все - вид, место встречи, сумка, с которой пришел... Офис - это круто, ИП - желательно... Но чегой-то хлопот так страшуся... :Blink:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Ну вот прямо в точку! Только иногда заказчики жуть как боятся агентств (и не напрасно), полагая, что там будет дороже... А большинство из нас работает в средненьком ценовом сегменте, поэтому и вопрос о стоимости можно решать по разному. Часто люди ищут только ведущего, и тут, без сомнения важно все - вид, место встречи, сумка, с которой пришел... Офис - это круто, ИП - желательно... Но чегой-то хлопот так страшуся...


Если будет любопытно, могу скинуть ссылку на Брянскую группу, в раздел ЧЕРНЫЙ СПИСОК (группа закрытая, но мо моей просьбе всех "пустят", там тема - собственно на эту тему ссылку и имел ввиду - заказчики обращались к агенствам, и так или иначе, негатив от этих доморощенных агнств люди претерпевают, о чем и жалуются, и ни что не помогает: договор пред оплетата, всё сводиться к тому, что качество оказанных услуг не удовлетворительно, а с кого спросить - бесполезно... Вот вам агенства в переферии...

----------


## PAN

Ой, робяты, тока прошу - не уводите разговор на то, кто хороший, а кто плохой... Таких тем уже было миллион, и ишшо будет... :Yes4:  Давайте здесь сосредоточимся именно на правовых и околоправовых моментах...

К слову - ко мне пришло несколько договоров на рассмотрение...
Первый вердикт - ВСЕ плохие... :Taunt: 

И самое главное даже не содержание, а форма...
Да, у всех это бланк, в котором прочерки... И ладно бы прочерки на месте даты и т.д... В них прочерки на месте Исполнителя и его реквизитов, и даже не указанно место составления договора...
А потому думаю нужно нам с вами начать с азов и понятий - что есть договор и с чем его едят...

И для начала усвоим, что существуют три вида условий договора...

1. Условия *существенные*... Как понятно из названия - это важные условия, отсутствие которых делает договор ничтожным или оспоримым... Например - если в договоре не указано имя Заказчика - как такую бумагу считать договором???... :Grin:  Но мало кто осознает, что к разным договорам применяются разные правила... И к тому же договору подряда, как ни странно, привязана мысль, что цена не является существенным условием, а возможна лишь к указанию, если стороны не против... :Meeting:  А вот место  и дата составления договора, наоборот - являются существенными условиями... Поэтому самый красивый договор, в котором в титуле не указано место его подписания - это неправильный договор, который по сути не подлежит исполнению...
Таким образом запомним, что для договора ведущего обязательными условиями являются - дата и место составления договора, полные реквизиты сторон договора и предмет договора... Остальные условия - на усмотрение сторон...)))

2. Из этого следует, что есть и *дополнительные* условия - важные, но не существенные "де юре"...
К ним относятся цена договора, порядок расчетов, права и обязанности сторон, порядок разрешения споров... Короче - понаписать можно много, но и здесь нужно помнить о лаконичности... Да и бумагу желательно экономить...)))

3. Кроме существенных и дополнительных условий договора существуют так называемые *законные* условия...т.е. те, что уже прописаны в законе и их просто нет нужды переписывать в текст договора...
Есть они в договоре или нет - они все равно действуют... :Yes4: 
Поэтому если вы увидите, что автор договора взахлеб на шесть пунктов расписывает форсмажоры - тихо улыбнитесь - перед вами студент первого курса... Ни в одном договоре подряда, составленном профиками вы таких условий не найдете, т.к. они относятся именно к законным... Туда же отнесем упоминания налогового законодательства, требования и установления к языку договора (он государственный по умолчанию, по крайней мере для России...), и т.д.
В договор нужно вносить только то, что действительно важно именно для этого договора, и не надо переписывать половину Гражданского Кодекса...

Отдельного упоминания требуют пункты, прямо противоречащие Закону...
Вы будете смеяться, но я таковые нашел в представленных договорах... :Yes4: 

Да, гражданским законодательством предусмотрена свобода договора, т.е. пиши, что душе угодно... НО!!!
Действовать договор будет только в тех пунктах, которые не противоречат действующему законодательству...

Поэтому, если пишите, что при нарушении выплачивается 90% суммы договора - не тешьте себя иллюзиями - этот пункт незаконен и не применим... Вернуть деньги можно, и в любой сумме, но расписывать нужно грамотнее, и тогда не через задаток, а через возмещение убытков и договорные штрафы...

На итого закрепим... 
- Договор должен быть компактным, содержательным, заточенным под конкретного человека и конкретную задачу...
- Договор содержит существенные условия: дата, место, стороны, предмет...
- Договор может быть дополнен иными условиями: цена, порядок расчетов, права и обязанности сторон, порядок разрешения споров...
- Договор не должен содержать условий, и без того твердо установленных законом...
- Договор не должен содержать условий, прямо противоречащих закону...

При всем этом он должен быть читаемым, компактным, в меру симпатичным, и не создавать впечатление образца, стыренного из-под стекла в какой-то конторе...))) Это должен быть ВАШ договор...

----------


## Славина

> указано место его подписания


*Паша*, что сие значит? Какое место ты имеешь в виду? У меня нет офиса, я встречаюсь с людьми у себя дома.
Что я должна написать в графе "место подписания"?




> он должен быть читаемым, компактным, в меру симпатичным, и не создавать впечатление образца, стыренного из-под стекла в какой-то конторе...))) Это должен быть ВАШ договор...


Вот именно так и хочется, чтобы выглядел мой договор.

Ну что ж, попробую и я изложить свои мысли на бумаге :)) Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## PAN

> Паша, что сие значит? Какое место ты имеешь в виду? У меня нет офиса, я встречаюсь с людьми у себя дома.
> Что я должна написать в графе "место подписания"?


Ира, прости, не пояснил...
Место составления договора - это населенный пункт... Т.е. Если это Донецк - так и пиши, г. Донецк... А если деревня Пуповка Улюлюйского района Горянской области - так и следует писать...
Поясняю почему - тут сразу обозначается и регион исполнения договора, и адрес суда, в который пойдет дело, ежели дело дойдет до суда... Ну и законодательство, которое следует применять в качестве "невидимых" "законных" условий договора, т.к. в России в каждом субъекте федерации например свой Кодекс об административных правонарушениях, зачастую разнятся налоговые нормы и те же требования о языке договора, т.к. в национальных республиках текст возможен на двух языках...
Вот всю эту совокупность мы и определяем одной строкой - место составления договора... :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*PAN*, 
Спасибо за разъяснения,очень интересно и поучительно!

----------


## PAN

Посмотрел массу договоров...
Мыслей - рой...

Но давайте начнем с краю - с самого простого варианта...

Самым простым вариантом у нас будет ведущий без ничего и со своим ужином...)))
Т.е. просто берем и рассматриваем теоретическую ситуацию, что ведущий приглашен именно "пустым", что музыка идет отдельно, что нет большого и дорогого реквизита, что не оговаривается отдельный стол и т.д...

Вариант - именно на обсуждение... Я выдаю образец, вы - говорите что не так, задаете вопросы, добавляете ценные мысли...

P.S. Лица, фигурирующие в договоре - не со зла... Возможные совпадения с реальными именами - случайны... :Grin: 

Лист первый договора, титульный...

[IMG]http://*********su/633254.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Лист второй, оборотный... с хитро привязанным сюда же актом приема-передачи... и с рекламным блоком...

[IMG]http://*********su/617894.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Лист третий - Приложение к договору...

Из разговоров в скайпе увидел - многие пишут дополнительные условия пожелания заказчика, номера телефонов и на полях, и на салфетках...

Думаю - лучше так...

[IMG]http://*********su/597414.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> P.S. Лица, фигурирующие в договоре - не со зла... Возможные совпадения с реальными именами - случайны..


 :Vah:  :Meeting:  :Taunt: 
ну бывает же так :Yahoo:

----------


## Татка Натка

PAN, я совсем не поняла про основания, упомянутые в личке.  Как надо, чтобы суд не прикопался? А приведенный договор для меня, чайника, сложноват... Нет, все понятно прописано, но может упростить? На самом деле не очень много народа работает на аппаратуре заведения, обычно все с собой возится. А вот акт о выполнении - это клево! Взяла на вооружение. Можно тактично так напоминать о расчете :Derisive: , типа, актик пойдемте, подпишем?

----------


## Кэтринкин

так..спасибо за консультацию..И все-таки...не могу понять, как этот договор на практике работает. В том смысле, вот я просто сижу дома ,провожу мероприятия, и тут договор. Имеет ли он юридическую силу в украинском законодательстве? пункты о порче имущества должны быть (имею ввиду микрофон ,например..)?? И как потом ,после мероприятия заказчик должен расписаться в договоре? в конце праздника, да? И еще, один экземпляр остается навечно у заказчика?
Заранее спасибо за ответы.... Может кто из украинских ведущих поделиться опытом??? пожалуйста..Я вообще дун-дук в этом...

----------


## Кэтринкин

И еще..по поводу дополнительных условий...у меня это целая анкета...и именами молодых и родителейн еобходиться...Это тоже надо  в договор включать ,или на салфетке мона?))))) :Blink:

----------


## PAN

> PAN, я совсем не поняла про основания, упомянутые в личке.


В твоем договоре -  *"4.2.В случае преждевременного расторжения договора Заказчиком, залоговая сумма в размере 25% от суммы указанной в п.2.1., является неустойкой и Заказчику не возвращается"
*
Сумма, указанная в п. 2.1. не является залоговой в принципе, и таковой быть не может - это либо предоплата (аванс), либо задаток... Чем отличаются задаток и залог - уже писал на первой странице...
Ни задаток, ни залог, ни предоплата неустойкой не являются, хоть ты тресни... Это как дышать кирпичами...

Потому и пишу в образце, что сумма, вносимая при подписании договора - это задаток, т.е. не просто аванс, а именно сумма обеспечения обязательства и при расторжении договора по инициативе Заказчика она остается у Исполнителя в силу закона...





> приведенный договор для меня, чайника, сложноват...


Вот здесь не соглашусь - полдня переводил с юридического на русский... :Grin:  Просто нужно действительно каждый пункт разжевать при обсуждении - тогда все будет просто и доступно...





> На самом деле не очень много народа работает на аппаратуре заведения, обычно все с собой возится.


Вот о них и поведем речь в следующем варианте договора, который будет отличаться процентов на 20...





> А вот акт о выполнении - это клево! Взяла на вооружение.


Ты погоди - дойдем до залога и до вопросов - как изьять у клиента его экземпляр, чтоб тот не ушел в налоговую... - вот тогда акт точно пригодится... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Имеет ли он юридическую силу в украинском законодательстве?


Открою страшную тайну...)))

Украинское законодательство, как впрочем и Российское - не более чем перелицованное советское, с применением норм частного права, принятых в континентальной Европе...
Украинское и Российское право принадлежат к так называемой романо-германской правовой семье, основаны изначально на германской модели с элементами бонапартистского гламура и рецесионных римских нормах...

Короче, если не слушать меня зануду, то коротко - да, договор имеет силу в украинском законодательстве, но при условии, что будет изложен на государственном языке...

Я намеренно не ввожу в варианты договоров ссылки на конкретные статьи российского Закона, т.к. предполагаю, что он может быть применен не только в России, но и в Украине, Казахстане, Белоруссии, Армении, Азербайджане... Теоретическая база правовых систем этих стран практически идентична... По крайней мере что касается вещного и договорного права...

----------


## PAN

> И еще..по поводу дополнительных условий...у меня это целая анкета...и именами молодых и родителейн еобходиться...Это тоже надо в договор включать ,или на салфетке мона?)))))


Я бы посоветовал в приложения под роспись включать все, что можно оспорить...

В конце вечера к вам подошли и сказали - мы не будем выплачивать остаток суммы, потому что вы провели вместо трех конкурсов со стороной жениха всего два, а обряд пупопочесания вообще не провели, и наплевать, что по нашей вине... Как решать будете???

И самое главное, давайте наконец прочитаем мои слова - РЕБЯТЫ!!!

Это не бланк, утвержденный Минкультом...
Мы с ВАМИ рассуждаем...

Давайте искать лучшее...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Спасибо, уже вырисовывается кое-что.

----------


## PAN

А теперь поговорим о сути...

Действительно - форма не самое главное... главное - суть...

Мне, как специалисту, важно определить основное условие договора, а оно определяется предметом договора... Проще - О ЧЕМ ДОГОВОР???
Что должен сделать Исполнитель за деньги Заказчика???

Кому какой задаток, какие штрафы и кто накрывает стол - это потом...

Итак, приступим...

Возьму три варианта из присланных договоров:




> Исполнитель обязуется по заданию Заказчика совершить определенные действия по проведению ________________





> Исполнитель принимает на себя обязательства по выполнению комплекса услуг в целях организации ________________





> Исполнитель принимает на себя обязательство по выполнению комплекса услуг в целях организации праздничного вечера (обслуживания фуршета)


А теперь прочитайте внимательно - под чем подписываетесь, господа ведущие??? Что вы конкретно собрались делать на этом празднике жизни??? Получается - либо все, либо ничего... Предмет договора не определен, договор ничтожен в силу закона... (это я вас пугаю...))) или оспорим... (оговариваюсь на тот случай, если заглянут коллеги и скажут "- Ай-яй-яй, Павел Николаевич, пошто обывателей пугаешь..."...)

Но давайте согласимся - закон точен, договор читается и трактуется БУКВАЛЬНО... Сказано "обязуюсь дать" - давай... :Meeting: 

Так что же делает ведущий на свадьбе, юбилее, фуршете и т.д...??? Как написать, чтобы его по этому договору не заставили еще и посуду мыть??? (Не шучу - по представленным договорам теоретически можно... А, например, повесить ответственность за украшение зала и за сервировку столов - ваще 100%...)

Приглашаю к диалогу...

Мое предложение есть в варианте №1...



> «Исполнитель» принимает на себя обязательства оказать «Заказчику» услуги следующего характера: Проведение, т.е. выполнение работы ведущего мероприятия - ____________________ (свадьбы, юбилея и т.д.), именуемой (ого) в дальнейшем «Мероприятие».


В данном случае нет ответственности ни за бухих официантов, ни за погасший в зале свет, ни за упавшего от чувств и бутылки водки баяниста дядю Васю, если тот не с вами, а со стороны невесты...)))
По договору получается только работа ведущего - т.е. чисто протамадить с 17-00 до 23-00... :Ok: 

У кого есть другие предложения??? Может где видели-слышали-думали??? Колитесь давайте... :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Может где видели-слышали-думали??? Колитесь давайте.


Нужно колоться...  :Grin: 

Что думаю я по этому поводу.
Тебе Паша, конечно виднее, как специалисту, но как бы не выглядела эта срока, которую ты привёл в пример, так или иначе, дальше всё равно идет расшифровка того, что берёт на себя человек, взявшись провести данное мероприятие, конкретно и по пунктам.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> как бы не выглядела эта срока


ну уж нет, любая строка должна выглядеть и орфографически, и юридически ПРАВИЛЬНО. Делать так делать, чтоб не стыдно было.
Паша, я знаю что я вредная иногда бываю, вот тут как лучше- услуги или услугу- то есть множественное число или единственное? Или это будет зависеть от перечня услуг???? услуга то одна вроде 




> Проведение, т.е. выполнение работы ведущего мероприятия

----------


## ЗАМИР

Я не раз выставляла свой Договор по Украине. Спасибо сыну. Он у  меня юрист и помог сделать обычный типовый, а дополнительные условия в приложении. И в течении почти десяти лет я работаю по нему. Даже в налоговых провожу День налоговой администрации(а их у них 2) и инспекции и Новый Год. И все без лишних вопросов.
Но у меня договоров 2: когда платят наличными и по перечислению в банке. 


*Договор
об организации  и проведении торжеств*

«_____»_______________20__г.
Субъект предпринимательской деятельности Соловьева Надежда Ивановна, действующая на основании Свидетельства о государственной регистрации субъекта предпринимательской деятельности выданного отделом регистрации и единого реестра Орджоникидзевской районной администрации Запорожского горисполкома , №         от          , именуемое в дальнейшем «Исполнитель», с одной стороны, и __________________________________, именуемый в дальнейшем «Заказчик», с другой стороны, заключили настоящий договор о следующем:

*1.	Предмет договора*

1.1  Заказчик поручает, а Исполнитель принимает на себя подготовку и проведение торжества. 


*2. Стоимость работ и порядок расчетов*

2.1.   За выполненную работу, согласно настоящему договору, Заказчик выплачивает Исполнителю
         сумму __________грн. (без НДС) за 6 часов работы.
2.2.  В день согласования программы торжества (сценарная разработка, согласно пожеланиям    Заказчика, автором которой является Исполнитель) Заказчик оплачивает Исполнителю задаток в размере 25% от суммы, указанной в п.2.1, в размере ___________ грн.
2.3.    В день проведения торжества Заказчик оплачивает остаток суммы по договору в размере 75%
         от цены, указанной в п.2.1, в размере ________ грн.. 
2.4.   В  случае  продолжения  торжества  (более  6  часов)  Заказчик оплачивает Исполнителю
        сумму в размере _________грн. за каждый дополнительный час.

*3.	Ответственность сторон*

3.1.    Исполнитель приходит на место проведения торжества за 1 час до его начала.
3.2.    Исполнитель несет ответственность за качество звуковой аппаратуры и качество работы в
         целом.
3.3.   Заказчик предоставляет гримерную комнату или оборудованную площадку (не менее 10 кв.м) 
        а также наличие в данной комнате зеркала, вешалки, стульев, стола, минеральной воды (с га-
        зом и без газа). 
3.4.  В случае срыва торжества (по вине Исполнителя) Исполнитель обязуется возвратить сумму 
        задатка в полном объеме и дополнительно уплатить сумму в размере   задатка- за моральный
        ущерб _________грн. (ст.571 ГК  Украины ).
        В случае срыва торжества (по вине Заказчика) Заказчику сумма задатка __________грн. не
возвращается (ст.571 ГК Украины ).
3.5. Исполнитель имеет исключительное авторское право на разрешение или запрет фиксирования   
       оговоренных отдельных сцен (эпизодов), предлагаемой программы Заказчику, на видеопленке 
       или других носителях со способностью визуального или звукового воссоздания, в
       соответствии с Законом Украины «Об авторском праве и смежных правах» в частности ст.15 
       данного закона, а также ГК Украины в частности главами 35 - 46.

*4.	Срок действия договора*

4.1   Настоящий договор составлен в 2-х экземплярах, по одному – для каждой из сторон, и
        вступает в силу с момента подписания.
4.2  Срок  действия   договора   с   «_______»__________200__г.   до   «_______»__________200__г. 

*5. Дополнительные условия договора*

5.1  Договор регулируется положениями договора и законодательством Украины.
5.2  Разногласия по договору рассматриваются путем переговоров, а также в порядке судебного
       разбирательства в соответствии с законодательством Украины.
5.3 Договор составлен с требованиями и правилами законодательства Украины, имеет
      юридическую силу и может выступать как документ, подтверждающий действительные 
      отношения между сторонами договора.  


*6.	Адрес и реквизиты сторон
*

----------


## PAN

> Тебе Паша, конечно виднее, как специалисту, но как бы не выглядела эта срока, которую ты привёл в пример, так или иначе, дальше всё равно идет расшифровка того, что берёт на себя человек, взявшись провести данное мероприятие, конкретно и по пунктам.


Ира, как не расшифровывай - предмет договора есть предмет договора...

Вот пришла ты в клинику на УЗИ... Заплатила деньги по договору... В договоре написано "проведение мероприятий по обеспечению ультразвукового исследования мизинца левой руки"...
И что будешь ждать от клиники УЗИ или проведения мероприятий??? Мероприятием может в данном случае быть протирка трехпроцентным раствором борной кислоты - для дезинфекции... :Meeting:  
Предмет договора должен быть точен - он и есть основа договора... :Nono: 





> вот тут как лучше- услуги или услугу


Если в данном случае - услуга одна... Будем делать вариант, при котором Исполнитель дает музыку, аэродизайн, привлекает оркестр или шоу-балет - вот там будем формулировать иначе... :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

*ЗАМИР*, Я проштудирую, но первый вопрос - как договор на русском возможен в стране, где русский не является ни государственным, ни языком делопроизводства??? Я честно не в курсе - это возможно???

И в догонку -  какой отрасли права специализируется сын, т.к. уже вижу что ему передать...

----------


## tatiana-osinka

А может 2 варианта- у меня бывают случаи, когда я одна, все остальное отдельно и не моя забота.

----------


## PAN

> А может 2 варианта


Я думаю - мы с вами в результате сделаем как минимум четыре варианта договора... :Ok: 

Вот смотри - 
*ЗАМИР* дает в своем договоре интересную мысль по авторскому праву и по ограничениям распространения... Сложноисполнимый пункт, но наверное многим важный...

*ЗАМИР*, а по остальным моментам договора - что поговорили в личке - и проверь, и продумай...

Спасибо за еще один вариант... :Vishenka 19:

----------


## ЗАМИР

Я доверяю своему юристу. Паша! Я сообщила ему о твоих замечаниях. Первое, что он ответил, не обязательно на украинском языке. Вечером поговорим с ним и постараюсь уточнить то. о чем ты говоришь.

----------


## PAN

> Я доверяю своему юристу


И это правильно...))) Но другим все же следует решать на местах - можно на русском или нет...
Думаю, что во Львове не получится...
В России на украинском тоже...





> Вечером поговорим с ним и постараюсь уточнить


 :Yes4: ...

Тока результаты давай в личку - не хочу устраивать заочные дебаты по принципу глухого телефона с зарубежным коллегой...)))

----------


## ЗАМИР

Паша! у меня только что был сын-юрист. Обо всем написали в личке.

----------


## Люсьен2011

> многие из нас разбираются, как свинья в апельсинах


Вы молодцы. Очень нужную тему открыли. У меня тоже есть свои заморочки с которыми одной не разобраться. Но сначала чуть ,чуть пред истории. Длительное время не решалась  заняться проведением праздников, но маленькая зарплата послужила своего рода толчком. Решила дать объявление в газету, а его не берут без регистрации в налоговой. По расклеивала рекламу на остановках -толку нет. И пошлёпала оформлять ИП. Но вот объяснять что к чему и почему у них желания нет.  Сказали: девушка прежде чем  открывать ИП нужно всё изучить. А если  я в этом ничего не понимаю,  хоть  заизучайся. Оформила ИП по упрощёнке-доходы, ежеквартально плачу налог в пенсионный и т д. Есть у меня книга доходов, купила квитанции. Но вот не пойму мне надо квитанции  в налоговой регистрировать? Или только в книгу оформлять? И ещё меня  тревожит  один момент(может это и глупо покажется,но я переживаю)) .Если я оплату заказа не проведу через квитанцию,а на вечере  будет гость работающий в налоговой (город маленький все друг друга знают) . А потом  ещё и деклорация по нулям. Что мне за это может быть ?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Декларацию по нулям - не надо. Доход показывай, но очень маленький. Тебе это ничем не грозит и на твоих выплатах не отразится.
Книгу доходов заполняй, ее потом при закрытии надо сдавать на проверку и потом еще 3 года хранить.

----------


## PAN

Удивляюсь... Почему-то большинство клюет на слова "упрощенка", "амнистия", "путинсказал"...

Так называемая "упрощенка" предполагает одно базовое соглашение налогового органа и предпринимателя - предприниматель ПЛАТИТ... И, по словам тех же налоговиков - платит немало, а главное - гарантированно, в отличии от остальных...

Да, это выгодно... некоторым... Например - автомойкам...
Машины моются каждый день...

А если доход нерегулярный???

Тогда, извините, уже не выгодно - ни налог на вмененный доход, ни упрощенки, ни иные схемы...
И остается простая обычная схема налогообложения - с дохода... 13%... если доход есть... Или если есть - кому этот доход доказать...
И никаких книг...

Упаси Бог - никого не агитирую и не уговариваю...

Просто призываю помнить - Государственная машина не предназначена ни для послаблений, ни для упрощений...
Если вам показывают сыр - сразу смотрите - где-то рядом крючок и пружина...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Если вам показывают сыр - сразу смотрите - где-то рядом крючок и пружина...


В точку!
Спасибо!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

А у меня такой вопрос - если на Новогодние праздники буду ходить с дед Морозом(привлеченным со стороны) Как с договором быть?! И как в налоговой потом отчитываться по 13%?! И я и он - по отдельности или варианты возможны :Smile3: ...

----------


## PAN

> А у меня такой вопрос


Для Заказчика - в правовом плане все равно, с чем вы будете ходить - с самоваром, с бензопилой или с Дедом Морозом...

Для органов - по опыту - НГ единственный праздник, когда органы ваще не цепляются ни к чему...

Таким образом - можно поступать как угодно... Хотя правильнее, по науке, нужно заключать с Дедом Морозом субдоговор - и пусть сам отчитывается о своих доходах... Но так можно всю сказку потерять... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Ребятки. у меня череда сложных дел, потому прошу прощения за повисший по времени вопрос с договорами...

Кроме того - давайте определимся...

Мне можно задавать любые вопросы, но не на каждый я могу ответить...

В последнее время участились вопросы по социалке...
К сожалению по большинству из них не смогу дать квалифицированного ответа, ибо специализируюсь на вещном, договорном и наследственном праве... Соответственно поле деятельности уже много лет - недвижимость, наследственные дела... Ну, как бы дополнительно могу по трудовому, жилищному и семейному, т.к. эти институты права неразрывно связаны с вещным и договорным... Дополнительно занимался теорией права, конституционным правом, избирательным правом и вопросами организации местного самоуправления... В этих вопросах могу действительно помочь... В остальных - в лучшем случае дать какой-либо совет...

----------


## Кэтринкин

*PAN*, Большое вам спасибо за ответы..очень интересно, спасибо!! Все же, думаю, без украинского юриста с опытом в этом вопросе, не обойтись..мне, по крайней мере)))))) Но пока читать..учиться...Спасибо всем!!

----------


## Я_Аня

> Декларацию по нулям - не надо. Доход показывай, но очень маленький. Тебе это ничем не грозит и на твоих выплатах не отразится.


С этим, очень даже согласна! А то как-то подозрительно будет, каждый квартал, муж оплачивает отчисления в фонды))))) Что ж за муж такой добрый :Tender:

----------


## PAN

> думаю, без украинского юриста с опытом в этом вопросе, не обойтись..мне, по крайней мере)))


Очень правильная позиция...
В современном мире юрист - необходимость...
Что-то типа стоматолога...))) Кому-то страшно, кому-то дорого, но надо...
И результаты примерно одинаковые...
Кто идет к нам заблаговременно - имеет хорошие зубы и правильные документы, а значит здоровье - физическое и душевное...))) Да и финансам экономия...
Кто просмотрел - идут уже с проблемами... которые мы решаем...
А тот, кто занимается самолечением - рано или поздно получает неприятные последствия...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*PAN*, Скажи пожалуйста а как быть,если вдруг на празднике придут арестовывать,за то,что используем разные песни....я про Авторские наезды...

----------


## Кэтринкин

> Кто идет к нам заблаговременно - имеет хорошие зубы и правильные документы


Да-да-да......как верно подмечено.....и как я не люблю стоматологов)))))))))намек понятен..)

----------


## PAN

> PAN, Скажи пожалуйста а как быть,если вдруг на празднике придут арестовывать,за то,что используем разные песни....я про Авторские наезды...


Как юрист должен сказать, что закон нарушать нельзя, а потому нужно решать с авторскими заблаговременно..

Как человек, живущий в конкретных обстоятельствах и понимающий степень развития самого института авторского права и связанных с ним тонкостей - думаю, что каждый сегодня должен сам для себя решать... Все понимают - платить надо, но не хочется, да и не понятно до конца - кому, за что и сколько... потому и играют в старинную народную забаву - кошки-мышки,.. как с гаишниками... Все нарушают... но не всех и не всегда ловят... Вот когда будут ловить всех и всегда - нарушать перестанем...

Ну и еще чисто по человечески - не думаю, что придут на свадьбу...
Больше под прицелом лабухи в кабаках...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> но не всех и не всегда ловят


Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Друзья, какую полезную тему вы создали!  :Ok:  Спасибо!!! :Thank You2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Больше под прицелом лабухи в кабаках...


Лет семь примерно назад, когда работал арт директором в ресторане, уже тогда говорили об авторских правах на песни.
Но ни кому так и не ясно было ни тогда ни сейчас - как платить лабухам за то, что они работают на музыкальных материалах различных исполнителей и групп???
Понятно, что используя чужой материал, нужно платить, но чисто по человечески - это же не реально, музыканты поют от нашей эстрады, до зарубежных.
Спел песню Трофима - заплатил, спел песню АББА, заплатил, таркана, аварии и т.д.
Платить надо, а кому, как, сколько? Вот это не понятно...

----------


## svet-lana2011

"Статья 702. Договор подряда
1. По договору подряда одна сторона (подрядчик) обязуется выполнить по заданию другой стороны (заказчика) определенную работу и сдать ее результат заказчику, а заказчик обязуется принять результат работы и оплатить его. " Интересует составление договора подряда, т.к. я ИП не являюсь ,НО провожу редко мероприятия в школах, детских садах , где родители(столкнулась пару раз) для своей отчетности просят им хоть какую-нибудь "квитанцию". Что в таком случае я должна им предоставлять? Я так понимаю, что тот вариант договора, который здесь обсуждается не пойдет ибо там идет речь о " предпринимателе"))) к коим не отношусь.

----------


## PAN

> "Статья 702. Договор подряда





> Я так понимаю, что тот вариант договора, который здесь обсуждается не пойдет ибо там идет речь о " предпринимателе"))) к коим не отношусь.


Выше, да и в последующем - речь скорее о договоре о возмездном оказании услуг, к которому применяются в том числе и общие положения о подряде, в т.ч. и указанная статья...
Т.е. по сути можно брать представленный договор и смело применять не являясь предпринимателем... Вместо реквизитов предпринимателя ставите данные гражданина  - и всё...

Но квитанцию никакую представить не можете... Да и не надо, если на то пошло... 
Лишь бы ваш договор не дошел до ОБЭП...
Вот здесь думайте - договор да, можете составить и подписать, но потом либо точно быть уверенным, что он не всплывет в соответствующих органах, либо сразу закладывать в цену 13% подоходного, а по итогам года задекларировать дополнительный доход по договорам и заплатить подоходный налог...

----------


## Наташкин

> Платить надо, а кому, как, сколько? Вот это не понятно...


У нас платят 10% от всей концертной деятельности, банкетов, дискотек. Платит Отдел Культуру, но с наших денег, куда они идут неизвестно, может оседают в министерствах, до истинных авторов, вряд ли доходят. А по концу года, мы составляем список тех исполнителей чьи песни поем...и крутим...но больше пишем западных авторов, т.к. за них будто бы не надо платить... Это у нас у клубников так. А как у остальных..интересно..

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

А я, коллеги, считаю, что если человеку вручаешь договор, то и место встречи должно быть соответствующее, например хоть какой то офис, а если встречаешься с человеком где то в кафе- то и договор ко всему этому как говорят у нас В Украине "Не пришый не пристебай". А вообще хороших и ответственных молодоженов больше, чем безответственных, хотя...........

----------


## Татка Натка

*оличка тамадолечка*, Не совсем поняла... А как быть тем у кого НЕТ офиса? У нас в городе нормальная практика, встречаться в кафе, есть выбор очень уютных. Так что связь"офис-договор" - это скорее для других отраслей... А как быть тем, кто вообще дома встречается? Не подписывать с клиентами ничего? ИМХО, не важно, где встречаешься с заказчиком, важна атмосфера взаимной заинтересованности, а там все ужо подпишут :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

Дамы, поверьте, подписание договора тока с собственном офисе - это чистые понты...))) Есть такая возможность - неплохо... Нет - идите в кафе, или дома у заказчика, прям на кухне между чашек с чаем... или летом в сквере, на лавочке, пристроив листочек на коленку...))) Для самого договора и для порождаемых им правовых последствий - разницы никакой...
Для понтов же больше значит внешний вид, грамотная речь, общее приятное впечатление и уверенность в своих силах...

Кстати - довольно много контрактов в большом бизнесе подписывается в ресторанах и в загородных "домиках"... И ничо, никто за свои миллиарды по этому поводу не трясется...)))

На сегодня громадные обороты набирают интернет-продажи... Там люди ваще друг друга не видят, но договор как таковой - заключают, просто форма у него другая... :Grin: 




> не важно, где встречаешься с заказчиком, важна атмосфера взаимной заинтересованности,


Правильно...
Как говорит наука - *договор есть консенсуальная форма сделки*, т.е стороны в процессе подготовки пришли к *соглашению* по основным условиям и облекли свои *договоренности* в предусмотренную действующим законодательством *форму*...

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Дней 10 как, я оформила ИП. Получила свидетельство, погордилась тому, что я теперь бизнесвумен. И начисто об этом забыла!!!! И только сегодня, увидев темку, меня торкнуло и я вспомнила о том, что у меня ведь теперь что-то должно измениться в ведении моей деятельности. 
Павел, подскажите, пожалуйста, что конкретно, мне следует сделать в ближайшее время после того, как я получила это свидетельство? Ну в смысле заказать печать, купить книгу доходов, никак не пойму (разные сведения) нужен ли мне кассовый аппарат? Когда и куда мне нужно начинать платить налоги?

----------


## PAN

> меня торкнуло и я вспомнила о том, что у меня ведь теперь что-то должно измениться


Ой, мама дорогая...)))

Ладно, попробую серьезно...

1. Наделать кучу ксерокопий свидетельства... пяток, не меньше...
2. Зарегистрироваться в пенсионном фонде, так и про платежи объяснят...
3. Зарегистрироваться в соцстрахе...
4. Если это единственная работа - поменять полис медицинский...
5. Сделать печать... Для заказа достаточно иметь паспорт и опят ксерокопию свидетельства... Выбирай вариант попроще, без выпендронов... Или на пешке,   которую надо макать в чернила, или на оснастке, как в бухгалтерии... Они удобны, если с собой постоянно не таскать, и к ним футляр есть...
 а насчет книг доходов и конкретных платежей - это зависит от того, какой вариант налогообложения и т.д....
Кассовый аппарат не нужен, нужны квитанции строгой отчетности, заверенные в той же налоговой...

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Ой, мама дорогая...)))


Ну да... Сама в шоке! Не привыкла я еще к новому статусу! Спасибо, Павел, преогромное!!!

----------


## para_fraz

> и все это за 6 тыс. в месяц


да уж... а у меня аж целых 4 с копейками (Муз. Институт)!!! Но сейчас работаю на полставки из-за ребенка,поэтому считаем... сколько там?? во-во,и мне смешно,а тут еще и прочитала,что стаж не идет у полставочников... в общем,КАРАУЛ

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Дней 10 как, я оформила ИП.


а я потом сразу побежала Патент оформлять.И проблем стало меньше

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> а я потом сразу побежала Патент оформлять.


Разжуйте пожалуйста, это что!!!???? И с чем его едят????

----------


## AnnaZabava

Катенька О., народ просит!!! Про патент! Разжуйте, пожалуйста! Давно наслышана, но информация везде мутная. Где его брать? С кем согласовывать? Чем и как это облегчит жизнь? Если можно, в цифровом выражении...
Паша, и Вы, будьте любезны, как светило данной темки, внесите свои комментарии про патент.

----------


## PAN

> Паша, и Вы, будьте любезны,


Буду...)))

Уже неоднократно в разных темах пояснял, что любые патенты, упрощенки и т.д - это заманухи от фискальных органов, призванные обеспечить стабильный приход денег в казну...

Ну, как бы попроще объяснить...

Представьте себе ситуацию...
Я регистрирую ИП и выбираю обычную систему налогообложения, которая предполагает уплату 13% налога с дохода... А рядом со мной как мячик прыгает лазутчик налоговой инспекции и настойчиво уговаривает перейти на упрощенку, ЕНВД, патент и т.д... И ведь по уму уговаривает, обещает, ну например, что при этом я буду платить не 13, а всего 6%!!! Как тут не поддаться???
Но я старый, умный и неоднократно стреляный воробей, а потому задаю два контрольных вопроса...
1. При обычной схеме налогообложения, когда заявлено 13% налога, он платится с какой суммы??? Правильный ответ звучит - с прибыли... При этом не просто с прибыли, но и, самое главное, с показанной прибыли, т.е. с тех сумм, которые государство может доказать... А если не может- ... ну сами понимаете, не маленькие...))) Поэтому если вы точно знаете, что никто вас не подставит, то вполне возможно заплатить за год подоходный налог в размере 0 рублей 0 копеек... Ну или любую положительную сумму на ваш выбор... 
2. Если заявлены ЕНВД, упрощенки, патенты и т.д. - основным условием является одно - предприниматель ПЛАТИТ, т.е гарантированно платит, даже если ничего не заработает ваще... Поэтому вопрос формулируется следующим образом: хочу ли я сначала платить за право заниматься деятельностью без гарантии что нибудь заработать, или я, как разумный человек, предпочту сначала поработать, а уж потом решить - сколько я готов заплатить государству в качестве налога...???

На итого...
У меня есть регистрация в качестве ИП... Система налогообложения - обычная, на 13% подоходного... Я плачу фиксированные страховые взносы... Также плачу подоходный налог в размере вышеуказанных 13 процентов... от суммы декларируемого дохода... Размер этого дохода и размер уплачиваемого налога - мое личное дело, но он в любом случае неизмеримо ниже чем у любого покупателя патентов...)))

ДЛя общего развития - вот информация по этим патентам:
http://klerk-online.ru/article/usn-na-osnove-patenta

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Но подумай, чтобы сделать и стаж и пенсию...


Паша, а зачем? Что есть надежда на наш пенсионный фонд? Нужно самому себе на старость зарабатывать. Даже элементарно в банк эти же деньги складывать, под проценты, всяко больше будет. Потом, простите, конечно, но все мы под богом ходим, а вдруг не судьба до пенсии дожить, то деньги достанутся детям, а из государства ничего не получишь. Если доход хороший, то можно в недвижимость вкладывать и потом сдавать.

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Спасибо за дельные советы. Благо я сейчас в декрете и пару лет еще не станет такой вопрос. Зато потом подумаю, а благодаря вашей подсказке - сделаю правильные выводы...


Паша,  а что, если я сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком и числюсь на предприятии, то мне нельзя ИП или ООО открывать?

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Как юрист должен сказать, что закон нарушать нельзя, а потому нужно решать с авторскими заблаговременно..
> 
> Как человек, живущий в конкретных обстоятельствах и понимающий степень развития самого института авторского права и связанных с ним тонкостей - думаю, что каждый сегодня должен сам для себя решать... Все понимают - платить надо, но не хочется, да и не понятно до конца - кому, за что и сколько... потому и играют в старинную народную забаву - кошки-мышки,.. как с гаишниками... Все нарушают... но не всех и не всегда ловят... Вот когда будут ловить всех и всегда - нарушать перестанем...
> 
> Ну и еще чисто по человечески - не думаю, что придут на свадьбу...
> Больше под прицелом лабухи в кабаках...


Вы имеете в виду, что нельзя петь чужие песни, или на дискотеке крутить музыкальные диски исполнителей - это тоже нарушение авторского права?

----------


## Alenajazz

> нельзя петь чужие песни, или на дискотеке крутить музыкальные диски исполнителей - это тоже нарушение авторского права?


Да. Нужно оплачивать проценты в РАО. Мы когда проводим Всероссийский конкурс танца, то оплачиваем, потому как используются фонограммы. И хотя у многих фонограммы не в чистом виде, а сделаны нарезки, так сказать - микс, но всё равно - таковы требования в ДК при заключении договора аренды помещения на мероприятие.

----------


## svet-lana2011

> Паша,  а что, если я сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком и числюсь на предприятии, то мне нельзя ИП или ООО открывать?


поддержу ваш вопрос- тоже сильно интересует!!! правда когда искала , то нарыла , что МОЖНО открыть ИП находясь в декретном - поскольку открытие еще не предполагает огромной прибыли и занятости.Ведь некоторые продолжают работать на 0,5 ставки в декретном и получать и пособие и зарплату!
Интересует еще другое ...
кто может ответить - при открытии ип , будучи в декретном отпуске (причем по трудовому договору у ИП) , потеряется ли пособие по уходу за ребенком и вообще нужно сообщать работодателю о том что я становлюсь ип?

----------


## byka

> и вообще нужно сообщать работодателю о том что я становлюсь ип?


вовсе не обязательно, но если распирает от счастья то можете поделиться с ним своей радостью :Derisive: 




> нужны квитанции строгой отчетности, заверенные в той же налоговой...


позвольте не согласиться по поводу заверения БСО (бланков строгой отчётности) в налоговой
Федеральное законодательство не предусматривает и необходимости регистрировать такие бланки в каких-либо государственных органах, в том числе в инспекциях. Оязательная регистрация БСО в налоговом органе неправомерна. Однако налогоплательщик может произвести ее в добровольном порядке. В случае, если будет получено требование  о регистрации бланков строгой отчетности, можно рекомендовать обжаловать эти требования в судебном порядке

----------


## PAN

> Паша, а зачем? Что есть надежда на наш пенсионный фонд? Нужно самому себе на старость зарабатывать. Даже элементарно в банк эти же деньги складывать, под проценты, всяко больше будет. Потом, простите, конечно, но все мы под богом ходим, а вдруг не судьба до пенсии дожить, то деньги достанутся детям, а из государства ничего не получишь. Если доход хороший, то можно в недвижимость вкладывать и потом сдавать.


По пунктам...
Я говорю о гражданской позиции прежде всего, во вторых - именно о стаже, как о совокупности оснований для предъявления своих требований у государству, в т.ч. и по медицинскому страхованию, в т.ч. и по высоко-технологической медицинской помощи... ибо действительно - все под Богом ходим, и ежели припрёт - никакой недвижимости не хватит, чтобы оплатить нужную прям щаз операцию... А государство платит, в чем я на примере своей семьи неоднократно убеждался...
Насчет сдавать - необоснованное вложение, любой финансист над вами похихикает... Вботать в камни миллионы, чтобы получать копейки... 
Нет, онечно, если построить офисное здание в центре и сдавать офисы в аренду - тогда да... А если скупать однушки на окраине - тогда нет...)))
Про банки и проценты  - даже хихикать не стану - процент банка минимум в два раза ниже реальной инфляции, т.е. деньги ДЕШЕВЕЮТ напополам каждый год...
И да, я тоже не верю, что кто-то даст мне бешеные деньги на пенсии, но смотреть на проблему нужно в совокупности факторов...

Думаю - ваша категоричность звучит от недостатка информации и обычного российского интеллигентского пофигизма... ну или нигилизма...)))
Посмотрите - одно другому жеж не мешает... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Паша, а что, если я сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком и числюсь на предприятии, то мне нельзя ИП или ООО открывать?


Вааще не моя специализация, но по логике - почему нельзя??? МОЖНО!!!...
Но вот с пособиями придется внимательно посмотреть...))) ИП тоже получают пособия по такому вопросу...

А вот ООО - хоть триста штук, если в качестве учредителя... Но оно вам надо???

----------


## PAN

> Вы имеете в виду, что нельзя петь чужие песни, или на дискотеке крутить музыкальные диски исполнителей - это тоже нарушение авторского права?


Исходя из буквы и духа закона - если мы с вами напьемся водки, вывернем на улицу и споем "Ах, Арлекино, Арлекино" - нам, кроме пары статей Кодекса об административных правонарушениях за нарушение общественного порядка, должны влепить наказание за нарушение авторских прав и вчинить материальный иск о возмещении убытков... :Meeting: 
Имейте в виду - если вы слушаете музыку на собственном музыкальном центре, звучащую с лицензионного, честно купленного вами диска - то в случае прихода гостей, соседей и даже родственников, не являющимися постоянно проживающими с вами членами вашей семьи.... вы ОБЯЗАНЫ выключить музыку... Это закон... :Meeting: 
Про днюхи, свадьбы, дискотеки, концерты самодеятельности и т.д. - я и говорить не буду...)))

----------


## PAN

> когда искала , то нарыла , что МОЖНО открыть ИП находясь в декретном - поскольку открытие еще не предполагает огромной прибыли и занятости.Ведь некоторые продолжают работать на 0,5 ставки в декретном и получать и пособие и зарплату!


Нарушена причинно-следственная связь...
Государству НАПЛЕВАТЬ - сколько вы заработаете, будет ли ваша прибыль огромной, а занятость неимоверной... Государство, как механизм, смотрит прямо и мыслит крупными категориями - ИП есть, или ИП нет... Если есть - будь добр платить налоги, взносы, нести предусмотренную действующим законодательством нагрузку и обязанности... без учета суммы прибылей... А если ИП нет - то и нет, о чем говорить-то???...)))




> и вообще нужно сообщать работодателю о том что я становлюсь ип?


Работодателю вы можете не сказать, а вот пенсионному фонду скажете, при регистрации ИП... :Meeting:

----------


## PAN

> позвольте не согласиться


*byka*, представьтесь пожалуйста, с указанием квалификации...

Неоднократно повторял, что я специалист в наследственном и договорном праве, в вопросах недвижимости и всем, что с этим прямо или косвенно связано...
Если вы имеете достаточные познания в налоговом и пенсионном - присоединяйтесь, буду насказанно рад помощи...

----------


## byka

> представьтесь пожалуйста, с указанием квалификации


квалификации у меня нет 





> Неоднократно повторял, что я специалист в наследственном и договорном праве, в вопросах недвижимости и всем, что с этим прямо или косвенно связано...


 это я уже знаю, из предыдущих постов и ни коим образом не оспариваю 
со всем ранее написанным согласна, тема вообще нужная и очень интересная.... но просто конкретно оспорить хотелось только один момент про БСО т.к  ни в одном НПА не написано, что ИП обязан регистрировать бланки, не может и сама налоговая обязать принести их на заверку.

----------


## PAN

> квалификации у меня нет


А жаль... действительно нужна помощь специалиста, имеющего реальное представление о пенсионном и налоговом...





> про БСО т.к ни в одном НПА не написано, что ИП


Не, ну ладно БСО, ну ладно ИП, но НПА... :Grin: ...
...из чего я делаю вывод, что вы таки кое-что кое в чем понимаете, просто пока не готовы к общению...)))

----------


## byka

> вы таки кое-что кое в чем понимаете


ну не без этого :Blush2: 



> пока не готовы к общению...


наоборот чем смогу, помогу, пообщаюсь....... :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## AnnaZabava

> У меня есть регистрация в качестве ИП... Система налогообложения - обычная, на 13% подоходного... Я плачу фиксированные страховые взносы... Также плачу подоходный налог в размере вышеуказанных 13 процентов... от суммы декларируемого дохода...


Паша, если мне "вменили" ЕНВД, я смогу с нового года перейти на обычную систему налогообложения? И на сколько это "муторно"? Дебет-кредит, где без бухгалтера не разберешься или все намного проще?

----------


## PAN

> Дебет-кредит, где без бухгалтера не разберешься или все намного проще?


Сальдо-бульдо - гораздо круче.. :Grin: 

Где и в какой сфере вменили ЕНВД??? Это важно... :Meeting: 

В любом случае - ИМХО - "обычная" система налогообложения - самая малозатратная и по финансам, и по отчетности...
По-минимуму - один раз в год декларация и возле 500 долляров обязательных страховых (мед и пенс) взносов... Остальное - по желанию и по пойманности.. :Grin:

----------


## AnnaZabava

> Сальдо-бульдо - гораздо круче..


Действительно - круто! :Ok: 



> Где и в какой сфере вменили ЕНВД??? Это важно...


ЕНВД  на мою деятельность как ведущей и организатора праздников для населения (бытовые услуги). УСН 6%, если работаю с организациями и на агентскую деятельность, когда привлекаю людей со стороны и получаю за это агентское вознаграждение.



> В любом случае - ИМХО - "обычная" система налогообложения - самая малозатратная и по финансам, и по отчетности...


Когда я смогу на нее перейти?

----------


## PAN

> Когда


Уууууууууууууууууу... Это к налоговой... 
И не факт, что сможется...
дело в том, что виды деятельности, подлежащие вменёнке, устанавливаются каждым субъектом федерации самостоятельно...
При этом, насколько мне известно, в ряде случаев - без права с этой радости спрыгивать...

В любом случае - это вопрос не столько правовой, сколько процессуальный и узкоспециализированный, а посему - увы, подсказать не смогу...(((

----------


## AnnaZabava

Паша, а по агентскому договору можете подсказать? Как лучше продавать услуги: от имени агента или от имени принципала? Какие подводные камни существуют?

----------


## PAN

> а по агентскому договору


Текст в личку - посмотрю... :Yes4: 




> Как лучше


Все зависит от предмета договора...

----------


## byka

*AnnaZabava*, Мы не можем выбирать между ЕНВД и УСН. Если ЕНВД есть в вашем регионе то он обязателен, если нет - то его применять нельзя. Вводится в действие законами местных властей и может распространятся только:

1. Оказание бытовых услуг- ваш случай (при том что бытовые услуги, оказанные юрлицам, не подпадают под ЕНВД.)
2. Оказание ветеринарных услуг
3............не буду углубляться всего получится 8 пунктов
Если *ваш вид деятельности в вашем регионе* подпадает под ЕНВД, *работать по этому виду вы сможете только на ЕНВД.* 
На ЕНВД переходят не по заявлениям, а по постановке на учет в налоговую как плательщик ЕНВД. 
Возможно совмещение двух режимов, в случае если часть деятельности подпадает под упрощенку, а часть - под вмененку. При этом необходимо вести раздельный учет.
Единый налог нужно платить:

    при упрощенке - с доходов, либо с разницы между доходами и расходами (п. 1 ст. 346.14 НК РФ);
    при ЕНВД - с вмененного дохода (п. 1 ст. 346.29 НК РФ).

Таким образом, для фирм на упрощенке сумма полученного дохода напрямую влияет на сумму единого налога, для фирм на ЕНВД сумма доходов значения не имеет.

----------


## AnnaZabava

> Текст в личку - посмотрю...


Спасибо, но я пока на стадии разработки такого договора, поэтому и спрашиваю, как лучше.
На данный момент меня интересует формулировка в агентском договоре с аниматорами, актерами, музыкантами, оформителями и т.п. Заключая с ними агентский договор, я обязуюсь выполнять некие действия, направленные на продажу их услуг. Вопрос:



> Как лучше продавать услуги: от имени агента или от имени принципала?


Если я прописываю в агентском договоре "обязуюсь от своего имени, но за счет принципала", то уже с Клиентом-покупателем данных услуг я заключаю договор на оказание услуг от своего имени, а если " обязуюсь от имени и за счет принципала", то Клиент подписывает договор с аниматором (актером, музыкантом и т.п.)?
Если это так, то... как лучше?



> Какие подводные камни существуют?

----------


## PAN

> Если


Уберите лишние термины...))) Исходите из того, что это или продажа информации или субподряд...

----------


## AnnaZabava

> Уберите лишние термины...))


Спасибо за дельный совет! Я боялась наоборот чего-нибудь "не дописать" )))

----------


## Матильда 1967

Паша,у меня к тебе не очень традиционный  что ли вопрос.....
Дело в том,что  у меня диспетчерская служба такси.Я плачу налоги( примерно 4,5тыс. в квартал)С 1 июля все меняется...Надо либо покупать свои авто,либо......фик знает что.Так как у нас райцентр,то таксистов  ИПешников мне не набрать нужного количества....Придется покупать свои машины и на них брать водил...
Вопрос(ы)   что лучше открыть? ООО?Налоги платить за каждого?Договора какие составлять?С водителями какие?
Ну пока вопросов наверное хватит.....может это и не "к  тебе"...А куда?(пошлешь меня :Grin: )

----------


## PAN

> у меня к тебе не очень традиционный что ли вопрос...


Это даааааа.....)))

Честное слово - рад бы помочь, но не могу... Настолько "не моё", что лучше промолчать, дабы не навредить...

Ну - это как юристу...

А обывательски, да мужским взглядом, да с опытом руководства мужскими коллективами - наемный водитель на авто убивает машинку вдрызг и хлам примерно за полгода... Если его постоянно держать в тонусе русскими звездюлями - то может и на год хватить, но при этом все равно умудряются воровать бензин, запчпасти, мелочь, ну и калымить на себя, разбивая колеса на ночных дорогах...
Из этого и исходи...

По ИП и ООО - тоже вопрос сложный... Было и то, и другое... ООО - шире возможности, но убойная отчетность и выше налоги... ИП - проще, но не всегда возможно применить...

По таксистам - да никто ваще ничего не понимает... Даже те, кто пытается это регулировать... ИМХО...

Покрутись по форумам, поищи информацию...

----------


## &Strekoza&

Мамочки...сколько разных слов непонятных......СПАСИБОЧКИ ЧТО У МЕНЯ БУХГАЛТЕР ЕСТЬ...и берёт то не дорого. Две штуки всего...а вдруг и вам так повезёт......ум с разумом сломаешь, пока разберёшься... :Tu: ...хотя...потихоньку..он меня подучивает...в режиме для чайников....на пальцах показывает.... :Grin: . Он мне и образец договора составил. Если нужен - сброшу в личку.

----------


## забава путятична

Спасибо за содержательную и полезную тему. Давно задумалась об ИП, да всё руки не доходили и знаний маловато. Сейчас обратила внимание на отсутствие в газетах рекламы об услугах ведущих, музыкантов, Дедов Морозов и Снегурочек. Вот и настало времечко, о котором говорили в кулуарах и думали, что пронесёт. Начали охоту на музыкантов в парковых ресторанах. Слова об обеспечении фрилансеров рамками трудового законодательства чиновники приняли как приказ к действию.
Ещё раз спасибо за тему, буду заглядывать.

----------


## Klubnica

Спасибо за тему! У нас в городе хоть и не взялись еще за ведущих, но думаю, что тоже скоро дойдут - т.к если начали в контакте проверять группы "совместные закупки" налоговая их выслеживала. То что же им мешает позвонить и прийти под видом заказчика?! Вот тут начинаешь задумываться. Надо тоже ИП открывать, чтобы проблем не было. Спасибо за информацию - очень много подчерпнула

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Пожалуйста, поделитесь если есть примером договора, кто не ИП работает, а от случая к случаю. Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Паламарчук

Присоединяюсь к вышесказанным благодарностям Руслану за открытие этой темы. В голове возникает масса вопросов, касающихся юридической стороны работы Ведущих. Но после изучения Вашей темы, все становится ясно. Начала разбираться в юристах, составили договор, приложения, акт, определила стратегию своей работы (без открытия ИП), понимаю как действовать далее. СПАСИБО за грамотную поддержку!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Присоединяюсь к вышесказанным благодарностям Руслану за открытие этой темы.


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Поверьте, девочки-мальчики, не стоит присваивать мне незаслуженно лавры благодарности  :Grin: 
Просто получилось так, что где то я задал вопрос касающийся юридической стороны, а так как Павел *PAN* авторитетен в подобных вопросах, то наши посты модераторы перенесли в отдельную тему)))
Мол, Руслан Шумилов её создал  :Grin:

----------


## Kazanan

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь если есть примером договора, кто не ИП работает, а от случая к случаю. Буду очень благодарна!


наверное составить договор юридически правильно с наибольшей выгодой для вас лучше с юристом, за услугу конечно придется заплатить
но думаю заключать договор с заказчиками это лишняя потери времени, бумажная волокита с одной стороны, ведь нужно не только просто заключать договор с заказчиком. как бы между собой но и заверять его, если хотите чтобы это было хоть как-то правильно в законе, опять же это доп. затраты... Так ведь нужно? или..

хотелось бы об этом узнать больше, если кто знает

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Доброго времени суток форумчане! Павел, у меня вот такой вопрос, я являюсь муниципальным служащим, могу ли я в свободное от работы время заниматься ведением праздников. Работать ведущей - по-другому? мы тут затеяли спор с коллегой -она говорит что тамада это предпринимательство и нельзя. А если я не буду как ИП регистрироваться (да и нельзя мне наверное), а просто договор заключать с заказчиком. И будет это всего раза 2 в месяц и то не каждый раз. А сумма в месяц не будет превышать 15 тыс рублей.  Проконсультируй пожалуйста!!!

----------


## PAN

> Проконсультируй пожалуйста!!!


давай и здесь продублируем, да???...

Это мое мнение, сфера очень "не моя"... 




> ИП - служащим нельзя... - п.3 ст. 14 Закона о муниципальной службе...
> 
> По гражданско-правовому договору - можно... Запрета нет... Если бы ты по ГП договорам работала в муниципальных органах, т.е. как бы по совместительству - там куча ограничений... 
> 
> На мой взгляд - работай по договорам... Чем ты занята в свободное от работы время - твое дело - можешь носки вязать на продажу, можешь писать сценарии и заниматься иной творческой деятельность... Если налоговая поймает и прижмет - в следующем году подашь дополнительную декларацию и заплатишь 13% подоходного именно за это мероприятие, на котором поймают...)))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Спасибо!!!!

----------

